# Voltage controlling for X1950 Pro



## Spacehead (Dec 26, 2006)

I checked VGA BIOS Info with Rivatuner is shows this:

$0a00000004 Reference clock           : 27.000MHz
$0a00020000 GPU VDDC controller       : I2C device 18h, register 1Bh
$0a00020001 GPU VDDC level 0          : 0.850V, VID 27h
$0a00020002 GPU VDDC level 1          : 0.875V, VID 26h
$0a00020003 GPU VDDC level 2          : 0.900V, VID 25h
$0a00020004 GPU VDDC level 3          : 0.925V, VID 24h
$0a00020005 GPU VDDC level 4          : 0.950V, VID 23h
$0a00020006 GPU VDDC level 5          : 0.975V, VID 22h
$0a00020007 GPU VDDC level 6          : 1.000V, VID 21h
$0a00020008 GPU VDDC level 7          : 1.025V, VID 20h
$0a00020009 GPU VDDC level 8          : 1.050V, VID 1Eh
$0a0002000a GPU VDDC level 9          : 1.075V, VID 1Dh

...

$0a00020100 RAM VDDC controller       : I2C device 4Ch, register 10h
$0a00020101 RAM VDDC level 0          : 1.800V, VID 0002h
$0a00020102 RAM VDDC level 1          : 1.850V, VID 0014h
$0a00020103 RAM VDDC level 2          : 1.900V, VID 0026h
$0a00020104 RAM VDDC level 3          : 1.950V, VID 0038h
$0a00020105 RAM VDDC level 4          : 2.000V, VID 004Ah
$0a00020106 RAM VDDC level 5          : 2.050V, VID 005Ch
$0a00020107 RAM VDDC level 6          : 2.100V, VID 006Eh
$0a00020108 RAM VDDC level 7          : 2.150V, VID 0080h
$0a00020109 RAM VDDC level 8          : 2.200V, VID 0092h

...

$0a00020300 GPU VDDCI controller      : I2C device 4Ch, register 14h
$0a00020301 GPU VDDCI level 0         : 1.300V, VID 005Dh
$0a00020302 GPU VDDCI level 1         : 1.325V, VID 006Dh
$0a00020303 GPU VDDCI level 2         : 1.350V, VID 0079h
$0a00020304 GPU VDDCI level 3         : 1.375V, VID 008Ah
$0a00020305 GPU VDDCI level 4         : 1.400V, VID 0095h
$0a00020306 GPU VDDCI level 5         : 1.425V, VID 00A4h
$0a00020307 GPU VDDCI level 6         : 1.450V, VID 00AEh

...

I know that X1950 Pro has I2C Device 4C. But altering those registers with ATITools /i2cdebug doesn't work. Comments?


----------



## DOM (Dec 26, 2006)

im sure they can only be volt moded to get more volts


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2006)

its not possible via software.. ati didnt implement the required hardware to do this, yet they left the bios unchanged


----------



## kyky (Dec 30, 2006)

One cannot change the vcore on all the X1950pro charts? my GECUBE does not have the pcb reference.

can somebody explain me this phenomenon with winclock 5.22, per moment I have access has a Vram value which varies between 1.8/2.2V?







,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for English, I use a translator.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2006)

winclk is reading the voltage from the wrong device. afaik it's not your real voltage


----------



## kyky (Dec 30, 2006)

It which component misses to have the tensions like the X1900XTX?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2006)

lm64 needed, lm63 installed


----------



## kyky (Dec 30, 2006)

cg X1900XTX however has Lm63,et it frees the vcore?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2006)

i am not sure if rabit reads that info correctly. look on the x1900 xtx pcb or use atitool /i2cdebug with the lm63 datasheet to check if the device there is really lm63


----------



## kyky (Dec 30, 2006)

or the LM64 is located on the pcb of the X1900XTX, I possede not this chart but I could inform me.

Made I cannot be used atitool for verifier the presence of the LM 64


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2006)

atitool log file will always say lm63. even if you have lm64 .. everest shows it correctly


----------



## kyky (Dec 30, 2006)

Simplest is to look on the pcb, or-it is located? ?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2006)

near the gpu under the cooler


----------



## kyky (Dec 30, 2006)

I have verifie on my X1950pro the LM63. 
On Club 3d ==> LM63 
On Gecube ===> not of LM63 

I forwards to you the photograph of the gecube by edit.

*LM63 club 3d*





*LM?? Gecube* (nexsem!!!!?)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2006)

thats lm324 .. not lm63


----------



## kyky (Dec 30, 2006)

I know, that of top the lm63 is has left, on that of bottom it is not there more


----------



## Giux-900 (Apr 12, 2007)

With atitool026 is not supported voltage and temperature..
With 027b1 temperature is ok..
this is the screen of the voltage.. is correct ??





info screen:









probably I don't have a chip voltage regulator...
it is possible to have a update of atitool that it correctly finds the absence of the chip?

The latest 027b detect the fintek sensor for temperatures and fan control... but not detect correctly the voltage control...

Thanks


----------

